# Thinking about switching from HO to 1/32



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Just wanting to ask some of your opinions. Have any of you switched to the larger cars from HO? I know space is a big concern and mine is limited (about 3x5). But with the new SCX digital cars there could be some really good racing in a small space. I'm not sure I'll do it, but just wanting some feedback from fellow forum members.

I don't have too large of a HO collection and I'm sure through some "creative bartering" on the for sale forum I could probably make the switch fairly easily trading all my HO track and cars. Do you guys think having the digital capabilities is worth it? Think I could come up with a track that would be fun to race on in a limited space in the larger scale? Just looking to you guys for a little advice. Thanks as always!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

txronharris said:


> Just wanting to ask some of your opinions. Have any of you switched to the larger cars from HO? I know space is a big concern and mine is limited (about 3x5). But with the new SCX digital cars there could be some really good racing in a small space. I'm not sure I'll do it, but just wanting some feedback from fellow forum members.
> 
> I don't have too large of a HO collection and I'm sure through some "creative bartering" on the for sale forum I could probably make the switch fairly easily trading all my HO track and cars. Do you guys think having the digital capabilities is worth it? Think I could come up with a track that would be fun to race on in a limited space in the larger scale? Just looking to you guys for a little advice. Thanks as always!


hey:wave:
in my opinion, U need about a 4x12 or 15 space minimal.....
if u want just technical minimal, U can get by w/ a 3-ish x 8 for a short oval
(yup I do 1/32 , 1/43, & HO..)

digital is still in it's infancy (well, maybe a Toddler, by now...)
but u'r stuck w/ whatever the track name brand is 4 the cars....
the transponders & receivers are not "Universal" & won't talk 2 one another..
however, if u are "Electronically-Re-Clined".........
u can change out the chips in the cars 2 u'r track's mfg one's......
this means bypassing the "Chip Electronics-Clip" in the car......
(wiring & soldering time ... )

with u'r size limitation that u mentioned 3x5....
I would stay w/ HO or go 1/43 scale..
which by the way...
gives more bang 4 the $$$$... on detailing & $$$ overall ($15 - $17)

my thought's :freak:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I have switched back and forth between scales. Give it a try. Not sure about your space but 3x5 is too small for 1/32. Just sayin. Digital won't make it any bigger either.

Check out my oldschool 1/32 layout I had for a number of years. Still have almost 100 cars and all the important stuff. The MDF is easily replaced. I kept collecting HO track (original lock and joiner) and cars (tyco440x2, AFX, Tyco, and Tjets). 

Life is short - give it a go. But I will say, like I did, save your "important" stuff for the times you get a hankering to switch back to HO.

http://www.outriggercanoe.com/mypics/2005_1.html


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

I'm all about 1/43 scale. It's an easy transition from HO and not as large as 1/32. You can still do a respectable layout in limited space. The choices for cars and track are growing by the minute. Check out Carerra and Kyosho DSlot-143. There is also Tecno-Slot RTR chassis for scratch-builders as well. Really cool stuff and the quality matches that of larger scales. I switched completely from HO to 1/43 and I have no regrets. To me, it's an easier scale to work with especially when one's eyesight is degrading. It's not fun getting old. LOL!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i switched to 1/24 scale digital and went back and forth. I went to 1/24 because of the aprons and i can run 1/32 scale as well.
I built my own cars because i'm not really into the magnatraction stuff. i wanted a brass wars 1/24,1/32 feel.

larger scale is very expensive. but i found out if i went to 1/32 only then later wanted to add to it, it would be like double the cost of just getting into 1/24 right now and scaling back to 1/32 scale.

Also do not screw around with analog to save money if you do it go digital right from the get go. I made that mistake i went analog thinking i would never go digital and then spend double getting into digital.

digital gives you access to lane changing, pits, and random events through computer control like flat tire, engine problem, fuel managment, different fuel types, adjustable braking adjustable throttle curves, etc...

this is from when i first setup a digital track and started to make my own cars.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUxv4jURXpc


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

its common as we get older and lose testosterone to switch to the bigger estrogen scales:wave:

just kidding
:tongue:c

1/32 is fun if you enough space. I have enjoyed racing it.
but with small tracks, I got bored really fast


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I just got a killer deal on a digital set off craigs list. Three complete systems with 8 cars and a lot of track in excellent condition. Now I just need to figure out where and what type of track to put together.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Great don't forget you need a power tap about every 30' of track. You can push it without the taps but then the lane changers at the far end of the track start working erratically.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

There are LONG threads on the whole "digital" thing, no matter what scale (except HO). I would suggest you do some soul searching on what YOU like.

I had anolog 1/32 and LOVED it...why? Lap after lap close racing with friends. That was the best. Looking back, none of them would have wanted "race features" such as pit stops etc. Let's face it, we (me) want cars that go around a track fast while holding a beer or other adult beverage.

However, if you have other technical hobbyist as friends in your midst, go digital. Pick a system and make it work.

Now, in HO, the best times are going lap after lap in ten lap heats. No tire changes, no pits, just door to door racing action. That's what I like.

Cheers!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm probably going to stay with the analog too and just sell the digital track pieces. Too complicated to keep up with.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I wouldn't you will be sorry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I were to go bigger scale, I would go digital. Not for all the silly pit stops/flat tires/ etc, but because you can run more than 2 cars on a 2 lane. The concept of changing lanes to get around slower traffic, and having to think ahead is appealing to me. The strategy element of choosing lanes at the right or wrong time sounds like fun. 

Whatever you do, don't rush into anything!! And don't sell anything that you'll regretfully have to replace later. Be patient and recover from this purchase. The chance to be able to have more room and enjoy both may be right around the corner.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If you think finding enough guys to race now is hard, wait till you try digital !!

One of our guys thought it was going to be the greatest thing ever, he sunk tons of money into it only to find out its NOT like the cool concept of being able to pass at will, but the fastest car just plows through the others.

Go with the carrera track, you can race ALL the brands of cars from the Eldon/Strombecker 1960's stuff to anything new, Carrera/scalextric/fly/scx/ninco to name a few.

And when your ready to switch over, and you wanna swap out your Ho cars, let me know, I could get a trade package together and get you a stable of 1/32nd cars, new and used. Nice mixed lot.


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

I guess it's all about the experience one is looking for from the hobby. Me personally, I'm an "old school" slot car lover from the sixties. I strive to re-create that experience with every car I build and race. Couldn't wait to get to the commercial track with something new when I was a kid. I am re-living it using 1/43 and so far it's been great. Digital has some cool features but I want things less complicated. This way, anyone can build a car, race on my track, and just worry about speed, handling, and best lap times. JMHO.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

that is why you need the anti collision chips. that solved a lot of digital issues the other is you need a group of guys that practice together.

going into digital the first time with 6 people yup it will be a nightmare. the digitial magracer slotless cars had the same problem. what you have to do is get everyone to the same level via practice.

you have to learn what you can and cannot do and what you should not do on the digital track

put this into perspective. If somebody handed you keys to a NASCAR or F1 car, and said your racing it today and you have no experience with it, how long do you think it would take before you slam it into a wall even at 50mph. basically you have to practice and know the course and then everyone gets into a rhythm. you get clean races after that.

this hold true with everything. go to a novice R/C car race where 1/2 the people on the track never raced on a track before, it is bedlam. until you reach a certain level of practice. 

basically if you keep going with digital first it is hell.
then you use Bruces Software and digitial upgrades and slow down the cars with the throttle limiters until everyone understands how the track works. next start bring the throttle control back and add in Anti collision chips as needed they are for the lane changers to prevent side swipes. next you add the pit function and slowly advance to fuel management which effects the cars throttle curves and top speeds. 

I'm telling you it gets to a point where the races become amazing. but you are absolutely right the first time is terrible, really terrible. with carrera going back and forth is easy if you switch out the terminal tracks, you can run digital cars on analog tracks they just act like a normal analog car after the chip switches to analog mode.

recreating a 1960 style track is no problem even with digital.

remember this. you can use the digital function and keep a tradition slot car track you just do not use the lane changers. 
turn off the fuel function and you don't have to use the pits or anything. but here is the cool part. you have access to Brake tuning and throttle tuning with 6 Car ID memory. so if you have a car that is causing problems deslotting easy you can adjust the thottle.

its great for kids you can set the top speed all the way down and the brakes up all the way and prevent them from deslotting and turning it into destruction derby.

basically look past the lane changing and lane sharing ability because you have access to a host of other functions with out it.
also built in lap counting and race managment via computer serial and usb cable.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

The fact that I have nobody to race with limits my need/desire to go digital.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Ahem,, multiple digital controlled ghost cars for traffic simulation. Yup!


----------

